
Ask HN: Would you join startup doing ICO - krakr
I&#x27;m in process of interviewing with early stage startup for role of CTO. They&#x27;re after small founding round, build prototype with outsourcing company and are looking to go live soon. They seem to have good traction with product so far.<p>Conversation we had were very positive. But i&#x27;ve found out that other two founders are considering implementing part of the product using blockchain tech just to get potential of rising founds with ICO. As much as i believe blockchain is interesting tech I don&#x27;t think it&#x27;s useful to solve this problem. It would be just a way to get a lot of founds fast.<p>I&#x27;ve decided that i don&#x27;t want to put my name to another &#x27;scam&#x27; ICO. Because of that i&#x27;m passing otherwise very attractive role and potential to work comfortably on ICO pile of cash. I wonder how would you behave in my position.
======
goldenbeet
So normally the idea of doing an ICO isn't really an issue for me. I care more
about the product and the tech behind it. If it's something I believe in then
I could care less about whether or not they decide to do an ICO.

However in this case, the phrasing of:

> considering implementing part of the product using blockchain tech just to
> get potential of rising founds with ICO

would have me worried. The idea of trying to go for a cash grab just because
they can doesn't sound like a good idea. If the product isn't directly related
to blockchain tech/decentralization then trying to incorporate it just for an
ICO is a bad move, imo.

~~~
krakr
well they have a good story that sounds realistic of why they 'want' to use
blockchain. But it is not really solving any problems, it's not going to make
a product better.

------
pinewurst
I totally think you're making the right decision.

